# Seizures/Ear Infections ??? kinda long!



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Background - our Angel is 10 months old today. She was diagnosed with a Tick borne disease the first week of June (test was negative, but vet thought it was tick borne based on symptoms). Put on Doxy and steroids. 2 days later had a bad seizure, vet added another antibiotic. She was on antibiotics/steriods for 3 weeks.

Now - Angel had another bad seizure yesterday. We immediately took her to the vet. They kept her overnight (she is still there), did some blood work, blood work looked good and have since done some other tests (and possibly doing some xrays today). They told us today that she has a severe inner ear infection in both ears but are not sure if that is what is causing the seizures. I asked if the ears were checked with her first seizure in June, but the vet couldnt remember and nothing noted in file.

There were NO signs of an ear infection - NO fever (I checked and vet checked); no scratching; no shaking head; however there were signs of the impending seizure (we think anyway) for 2 days prior to each seizure. She was still eating/drinking/using bathroom normally, but just seemed "off". Not playing for near as long, slight head tilt when trying to pick up a ball, more clingy. We knew something was off, but didnt rush to vet this time because she had no fever and we thought maybe she just pulled a muscle or something playing.

I know no one can make a diagnosis over the internet, but just wanted to get some thoughts - could the ear infection cause the seizure? Was the tick disease misdiagnosed (she DID have joint pain that time)? Too much of a coincidence with tick disease/ear infection to be epilepsy or not? If the cause is not determined for sure - should we go ahead and get an MRI to check the brain?

If they put her on Phenobarbital - will a low dose still give the dreaded side effects/change in behavior/attitude?

We just want our girl to get better and to come home soon (vet said MAYBE tomorrow morning). She JUST passed her CGC on Tuesday and all this happened yesterday - we havent had a chance to celebrate her CGC yet!!!!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i'm sorry i'm not experienced with this, but it might not hurt to get a second opinion. but any meds-even the ones that seem "harmless" can cause severe reactions in dogs, so who knows. my dog can't be on certifect (flea/tick control) because he had bad reactions to it. he's ok with frontline though. i hope its nothing too serious and angel gets better and gets to come home soon!!!


----------

